# 2004 S10 Blazer gas tank



## joeyuk (May 18, 2008)

Over the past year I have had an intermittent problem with my gas tank. I have had the check engine light come on and sometimes the can not put gas in the tank even thou it is only 1/4 full. Last week I stopped for gas and they could only put in about 1 gallon. It kept spilling out despite me being almost on empty. I pulled out of the station and noticed the check engine light went out so I pulled into the next station and it filled up no problem. This is like the 3rd time this has happened in less then a year . Also the truck passed inspection not long before it happened first time and they did the gas tank test and it passed that.

Any thoughts???
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## jvc120er (Jan 24, 2008)

are you positive the gas guage is reading correctly? Also climb under the truck and check the filler neck to see if it is kinked at all.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Did you check the engine? Was it still there? :laughing:

The check engine light will come on if your gas cap isn't tight. You probably have a bad float or sending unit inside the tank. I'd keep a log on your mileage and maybe carry a gas can until you figure it out or fix it.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

This could happen if your vent is blocked as well. If the air in the tank can't get out when you fill it, the gas will back up in the fill tube, and shut off the gas nozzle.


----------



## joeyuk (May 18, 2008)

NateHanson said:


> This could happen if your vent is blocked as well. If the air in the tank can't get out when you fill it, the gas will back up in the fill tube, and shut off the gas nozzle.


I think that is the problem. The big question is what I can do about it. I wonder why it is intermitent.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you have the system scanned for codes? The controller(s) that turned on the check engine light will store the data at the time of the fault(s). The BCM will control your fuel gage and the ECM should control the EVAP circuits. 
Check for code(s) and get wiring diagram(s) and check for areas in common. Intermittents are usually caused by wiring connections (terminal tightness) or bad grounds.


----------

